# T jets- I finally get it!!



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

I'm 62 years old and have played with slotcars since 1963, so I'm sure they were T jets. Fast forward to the early 90's- magnet cars were all the rage and I began with magnatractions and G+ cars, moving up to the Tycos and Super G+ cars, finally running pretty modified Super G+'s and I thought I was having fun. In the last month or so, I built a 6-lane 4x8 dirt track out of AFX track and dug out a few T jets that I bought in the mid 90's and promptly put away because I couldn't get any of the guys to try them because they have no traction magnets. Well, I've been tweaking them and chopping the bodies and changing tires and rims and- These things are a blast to run!!!!! I don't think I've ever enjoyed slotcars as much as I do now. It's taken a long time, but I finally get it! :thumbsup:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Glad you found your way here. You are now, ONE OF US...one of us...one of us...one of us...


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Ha ha. Good for you ! T-jets are a blast, I love mine. Yeah they aren't as fast as other stuff but still.....there's just something about them :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Some guys take forever to get it, some never do, You Sir shall move to the front of the line and glad you enjoy them. For me its the driving skill required to stay on the track when your trying to fishtail all you can.

Boosted


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

im 58 and I think tjets are more fun to customize and run than magnet cars.
I have a couple patriot magnet cars that I use for track cleaners ...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh yea sc. 

Now try one of the tjet super stockers and you'll find even more fun. You won't believe how fast they can be and how they actually seem to have magnets holding them down!!!!

Some of the best tuners are in HT.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

sidecar
I have to ask
The first time you oiled that T-jet up and got the motor running warm
Did the smell of the motor and oil smell bring back memories 
I know there nothing better than that smell, do you know what I mean

gt40


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

GT40 said:


> sidecar
> I have to ask
> The first time you oiled that T-jet up and got the motor running warm
> Did the smell of the motor and oil smell bring back memories
> ...


Sure did, GT40. Great memories, too....


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

GT40 said:


> sidecar
> I have to ask
> The first time you oiled that T-jet up and got the motor running warm
> Did the smell of the motor and oil smell bring back memories
> ...


Yes ! What is it about that "smell" ?


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

sidecar53 said:


> Sure did, GT40. Great memories, too....


Yep,same here


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Ahhh, memories.... The smell of burning plastic, the recoil of my Daisy BB gun. Many t-jets died before I heard my calling. Never thought that I would be dedicating so much time to the little cars I loved to destroy.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Your sense of smell is "mentally" attached to the memory area of the brain. I'm sure I said that medically correct, but you get it.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I can smell it now ...... Love that little bottle of red goo.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Tjets are awesome. No other kind of slot car has the possibilities for straight out modelling. If you really look around the aftermarket, the range of body styles and wheel types is staggering. 

Plus, imo, you don't need 12-16 foot straights to let them strut, so your track doesn't need to be that big. 

I think they nailed it when they called it Model Motoring. Even though someone else technically has the name, that's how I think of tjets.

How is your group responding to your new passion?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

GT40 said:


> sidecar
> I have to ask
> The first time you oiled that T-jet up and got the motor running warm
> Did the smell of the motor and oil smell bring back memories
> ...


Right on! :thumbsup: Bring on the hot plate and a dab of red oil! Perfume for the slot heads. 

Tom


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Was letting my young grandkids (3-4-6 y.o.) race some T-Jets I picked up at a Car swap meet. Watching them drift around corners, go too fast around corners and go backwards then right themselves to go the right direction again was just a blast. 
Bought back fun memories of my brothers and I doing the same when we were kids.


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Shadowracer said:


> Tjets are awesome. No other kind of slot car has the possibilities for straight out modelling. If you really look around the aftermarket, the range of body styles and wheel types is staggering.
> 
> Plus, imo, you don't need 12-16 foot straights to let them strut, so your track doesn't need to be that big.
> 
> ...


I've really only built 2 cars track-ready, but the few guys who've tried them really seem to like them


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

YIPPIE !!! Long time coming .... BUT ... he got it.


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

I love my T-Jets as well. There's nothing more enjoyable than getting out a couple of them with their skinny tires and powersliding them around the course. I race with a local group that runs T-Jets, but it's not the same. Even the "stock" class features a number of after-market modifications to make the cars faster and grippier. It's fun, but I sure wish one of the classes they ran was pure stock T-Jets.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

swamibob said:


> Right on! :thumbsup: Bring on the hot plate and a dab of red oil! Perfume for the slot heads.
> 
> Tom


Priceless! What is it about that "smell" anyway? LOL


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

The funny part is that my Dad told us we were smelling the ozone created from the sparking within the motor and on the track. Regardless of what it is, it is magic. 
Oh to be 1/87th scale and be able to drive all of the classic cars I own!!!! 

We can dream!
Old Blue


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

old blue said:


> The funny part is that my Dad told us we were smelling the ozone created from the sparking within the motor and on the track. Regardless of what it is, it is magic.
> Oh to be 1/87th scale and be able to drive all of the classic cars I own!!!!
> 
> We can dream!
> Old Blue


Wouldn't that be awesome? To actually drive a 250 Ferrari GTO?? :thumbsup:


----------

